# 550 Create directory operation failed. vsftp [SOLVED]

## cwc

Everything was running fine then bam I got the 550 Create directory operation failed. error using command line ftp and any gui.

I've seen this thread but there must be an easy way. My ftp server was working fine until I started pushing stuff with filezilla.

Any ideas?

thank,

cwc

I am stupid.  I did a df and found my /home/ hd was full.  I wasted a lot of time on this one  :Sad: 

----------

